# SCCA Showcase at Daytona International; May 6 and 7



## DanielSL (Feb 9, 2016)

Notice to all Vortex members:

The Central Florida Region of the SCCA is having a Showcase event at Daytona International in 10 days.

Free Admittance
Free Seating
Free Parking

Come see what the SCCA is all about.

There will be Club racing going on on the main Daytona track, while Performance Driving Index (PDX) is on the infield.

Autocross (AX) and RallyCross (RX) both will have dedicated racing going on in the infield as well.

That's four types of Automotive racing all going on at one time, at one of the most Historic tracks in the country; and you and your family can go for free.

There will also be ride alongs in PDX, AX, and RX cars available to all who would like to participate.


Just in my class alone, Modified Front wheel drive, in RallyCross, there will be a Mk. 2 GTI and my Mk. 4 GTI powered by an Audi TT-Q AMU motor.

Club racing and AutoCross always have a good number of VW products being represented.

Come join in on the fun.


Daniel L. Carradini
Bad Co. Racing
444 MF

www.badcoracing.com
www.facebook.com/badcoracingteam


----------

